# Disbudding ~ I think they need to be re-done....



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Well I'm starting to think both boys need to be re-burned (I kind of already expected it). It looks like their "buds" have gotten larger and the area around the bud seems to be growing larger as well... They were originally burned about 12 days ago. I went ahead and ordered my Rhinehart X30 with the 1/2" tip and I ordered the chin rest with instructions to build a simple disbudding box. These boys are supposed to go to there new home in about 1 month and they are not supposed to have horns.... I didn't do the original disbudding, someone else did. I've only ever watched 5 disbuddings done in person (3 this year) so I'm really NEW at this... I don't want to hurt them but I don't want the goat's I'm selling to end up growing nasty scurs that could cause problems later in life. I know you can't always prevent them and some goats will grow them no matter what. SO should I go ahead and re-burn now? (Well it will be next week)

Sorry about all the pictures, hard to get a good picture when the babies are climbing your legs and jumping on your back. LOL

Buck 1: He is staying intact. His burn oozed really bad after he was burned. his scabs are finally falling off and it looks like his horn buds are larger

































Buck 2: He is getting banded in 2 weeks. She popped the caps off and burned the tops on his. He only has 1 spot I question. If you look at the bud on the left side in the 1st picture you can see the bulge starting to form in front of the burn.

















And the Doe: I don't see any change or growth on her's. The lady who burned them didn't pop the caps off on her's. It doesn't look like she needs to be re-burned... what do you think


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It won't hurt to take them where you had it done and have them look at it too. Then you can have them reburned if necessary.


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I've always been told that you want to wait 9 weeks after the original burn to do it again. I've got at least 3 kids scurring right now, and one will be done again in another 4 weeks. If you want to do it earlier, you ought to be able to, but I've always heard 9 weeks to let everything heal up before doing it again.


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

The girl who did it said she can come out this week and reburn. Wondering if that is too soon?

I'm almost certain the black and white boy is growing full horns. I had my boyfriend hold him and his brother side by side. His horn "buds" are twice as tall and twice as wide as his brother... Looking back as his "before" burn pictures it looks like they have tripled in size. He also doesn't have the solid scab over it like the other two do. Just the flaky scab from the oozing. His "bud" is starting to feel like an actual horn nub.

:hair: Goats! They want to make me crazy! LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The first 2 will def get horns/scurs the doe not sure. Looks like she may also but does will grow slower. 
To be reburned it needs to be done when the disbudder will still fit over the bud/horn. 
I think they need to be done sooner than later but I hesitate having the same person do it since they did not do a good job the first time.


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

I'm really inexperienced at disbudding too. I had never seen it done in person, and I did my first ones myself this year. I learned from watching lots of videos and looking at pictures and reading instructions online, so I'm not a good one to give advice. How long ago were your bucks done? Did they already have that large of a horn bud when you had them disbudded, or is that new growth? If it's grown at all since they were disbudded, then I would figure it's going to keep growing. If I were you, I'd just wait until your iron comes in the mail and redo them yourself. I wouldn't want to put them through disbudding again if the same lady is going to do a bad job again.


----------

